# Riding critique



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

It's hard to tell but it looks like youre leaning really far forward


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I just realized this. I had tacked up Sunny and this girl helped me with the martingale connected it to the throat latch instead of the nose band. I am like ohh great


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

EventersBabe said:


> I just realized this. I had tacked up Sunny and this girl helped me with the martingale connected it to the throat latch instead of the nose band. I am like ohh great


My coach wasn't around she was in a lesson teaching and I had help from this girl was like 13 maybe. It was super dusty and bright outside so the Martingale looked right from a distance but its connected to the throat latch instead.:-x


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

I was about to say...Martingale attached to a nose band??...The reins would be more appropriate..and then i realised you have a standing martingale on her...personally i think jumping in a standing martingale is a bad idea and can sometimes be dangerous should the mare stumble you would be better using a running martingale....does she throw her head up..?...just wondered why the standing martingale...?..
Good for you for getting back into jumping...its good fun..x


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

LadyGaGa said:


> I was about to say...Martingale attached to a nose band??...The reins would be more appropriate..and then i realised you have a standing martingale on her...personally i think jumping in a standing martingale is a bad idea and can sometimes be dangerous should the mare stumble you would be better using a running martingale....does she throw her head up..?...just wondered why the standing martingale...?..
> Good for you for getting back into jumping...its good fun..x


Not really but I haven't ridden her much. I mean she throws her head yes but I dunno why she uses a standing I am very new with them.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok I dont do jumping so I'm not going to comment on the actual jumping photo. I'll comment on the 1st photo though.

you need to sit up more, bring your shoulder blades back and together (or as my instructor used to say, burst your bra!)

You also need to open up your hips and turn your toe inwards (doing the former will result in the latter happening automaticly)

you also need to pick your hands up and carry them yourself, this will result in a bit more bend in your elbow and will help you to not tip forward.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay thank-you 

An please no more critiques on the whole martingale I know what hapend and I know I didnt notice it and neither did my trainer it was a BIG mistake it was an honest mistake it can happen sometimes.

so no critiques on that.


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

Unfortunately nowdays equipment is used for the sake of using it...the sole purpose of a standing martingale is to stop the horse from throwing its head up high and smacking the rider in the face/nose/head....they shouldnt be used to pull in a head carriage or encourage acceptance of the bit....if she has a seriously bad habit of doing this then yes she warrants a standing martingale...if she doesnt toss her head high or too often then the flexability of a running martingale may be more appropriate...they are not so restrictive...and in my opinion less dangerous ...x


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry was posting as you posted your last one.....lol...no more martingales...x
and for the record i wasnt criticising the mistake...just questioning the choice...


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

LadyGaGa said:


> Unfortunately nowdays equipment is used for the sake of using it...the sole purpose of a standing martingale is to stop the horse from throwing its head up high and smacking the rider in the face/nose/head....they shouldnt be used to pull in a head carriage or encourage acceptance of the bit....if she has a seriously bad habit of doing this then yes she warrants a standing martingale...if she doesnt toss her head high or too often then the flexability of a running martingale may be more appropriate...they are not so restrictive...and in my opinion less dangerous ...x


Well all I have to say. The other horse I used to ride he uses a running martingale. 
he hasn't thrown his head now sunny is a little different. My coach must have a reason to use a Standing martingale on her and she did mention why but I forgot what she told me. 

I am very new still very much learning so I wouldnt know the differences between them so this is new info to me. She has told me what they are for but I didnt know there was a difference.

I do appreciate you exsplaining it to me.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

LadyGaGa said:


> sorry was posting as you posted your last one.....lol...no more martingales...x
> and for the record i wasnt criticising the mistake...just questioning the choice...


I know you weren't I am just trying to make sure people know I realized the mistake. And dont try to tell me my coach is a bad coach or something.

The coach realized it was backwards before the ride so the girl fixed it asked if it was right and coach was a distance away I dont think she realized it. I do have conversastions with her through txt message so I sent her a text message saying I realized a simple mistake shes teaching lessons all day today so she will reply later


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

good luck with the jumping...x


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

LadyGaGa said:


> good luck with the jumping...x


Thank-you.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Your release was much better in the second jumping photo, but in both it looks like you are standing in the stirrups more than two pointing. It would be easier to tell if we had a straight on side picture but that's how it appears. If it were me, I'd shorten the stirrups a hole or two, at least for jumping, then you can really sink into your heel without reaching for them. You'll also be able to bend more at the hip and keep your center of balance back a bit farther and you'll feel more secure. Both on the flat and jumping, you need to tighten your core muscles and pull yourself upright and shoulders back. Think tall, it will help with your rounded back and your tendency to lean forward a bit.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks 

Mom couldn't really do much today because of the Sun. I am gonna have better pics when my boyfriend comes out lol.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Your shoulders need to come back. You are riding like you are sitting on your couch at home. Sit up please. 
Your hands are still flat (puppy paws or piano hands). Thumbs should be up.

You are jumping ahead. Your pelvis should not be in front of the pummel of your saddle. Bend at your hips, do not thrust forward.




EventersBabe said:


> Okay thank-you
> 
> An please no more critiques on the whole martingale I know what hapend and I know I didnt notice it and neither did my trainer it was a BIG mistake it was an honest mistake it can happen sometimes.
> 
> so no critiques on that.


I realize you made an innocent mistake. It is scary that your instructor let you ride your whole lesson with out noticing. Very scary really.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes Always, it is scary. It is every instructors job to make sure all tack is not only safe and in good repair, but also properly fitted to the horse BEFORE the students ride. I do realize that sometimes trainers get busy, have a lot of things going on, and a lot of people running around, and if it was only once, that would be one thing, but this is twice now.

EB, I am not attacking you or your trainer, though I am concerned. I would suggest, for your sake, that you read this article and watch the video at the end, so that you will know exactly how a martingale is supposed to fit so that you can protect yourself from injury. If nothing else, it is a good teaching tool. Good luck to you.
EquestrianHow2 Blog Archive How to Adjust a Standing Martingale


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay well thank-you guys,
I understand that and that it is scary the first time it was only a little tighten of the martingale. I understand that it could have been fixed but as I said, the past two Saturdays shes been behind in Lessons she was trying to Catch up. She was trying to do a lesson while I tacked up I was already out riding when it happend.
If it happends again I will be concerned but its only happend once in the martingale being wrong. Like I said, this was like all the sudden it hasnt ever happend when I rode other horses and I showed pics on here so its nothing against my instructor.

I will take a look at that link to see what you are talking about for my lesson on Saturday I will talk to her about it. 

thank u


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

EB, I really wish I would have ridden earlier in the morning like you did.

I went at 1:30 and literally had to stop riding after 45 minutes because I was about to pass out. It was so freaking hot!

I agree with what everyone else has said. I know it may seem hard to question Julie as she is supposed to be teaching you, but maybe just ask her to look everything over before you mount up. You shouldnt really have to do this, but she seems to get very sidetracked at times, so you need to make sure she is paying attention to you.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Your shoulders need to come back. You are riding like you are sitting on your couch at home. Sit up please.
> Your hands are still flat (puppy paws or piano hands). Thumbs should be up.
> 
> You are jumping ahead. Your pelvis should not be in front of the pummel of your saddle. Bend at your hips, do not thrust forward.
> ...


 
Thanks.
its been a year since I have jumped.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Why on Earth is that martingale attached to the throat latch??? And the throat latch is way too tight. First rule for riding is to make sure all the tack is correct before even getting on the horse. It's NOT your trainers job to make sure your tack is properly on the horse, it's your job.

With that said. You look ok, I think you should being your lower leg back a little, maybe try shortening your stirrups a hole, it will be easier for you to get the correct leg position. Also in the jumping pictures you are jumping too far ahead. Wait for the jump to come to you. 

Otherwise you look good...just keep practicing.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

DubyaS6 said:


> EB, I really wish I would have ridden earlier in the morning like you did.
> 
> I went at 1:30 and literally had to stop riding after 45 minutes because I was about to pass out. It was so freaking hot!
> 
> I agree with what everyone else has said. I know it may seem hard to question Julie as she is supposed to be teaching you, but maybe just ask her to look everything over before you mount up. You shouldnt really have to do this, but she seems to get very sidetracked at times, so you need to make sure she is paying attention to you.


I am gonna start having private lessons mom and dad doesnt thinkI get my moneys worth for a group lesson because you are right she does get sidetracked but thats okay because I been riding with her for a year now and its not happend but twice and it was both an accident.


I know what its like to ride in HOT weather lol no fun but still a little fun lol just drink lots of water.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

EventersBabe said:


> Okay well thank-you guys,
> I understand that and that it is scary the first time it was only a little tighten of the martingale. I understand that it could have been fixed but as I said, the past two Saturdays shes been behind in Lessons she was trying to Catch up. She was trying to do a lesson while I tacked up I was already out riding when it happend.
> If it happends again I will be concerned but its only happend once in the martingale being wrong. Like I said, this was like all the sudden it hasnt ever happend when I rode other horses and I showed pics on here so its nothing against my instructor.


I understand what you are trying to say.

But.... but.... but....

Fine she was busy when you tacked up and you tacked up yourself and you made a mistake. Very forgivable. Actually understandable.

What is not forgivable is that your instructor stood in the ring and gave you a lesson for an hour (or half an hour or whatever the time was) and did not notice and did not correct it. Period.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> But.... but.... but....
> 
> ...


Yes also trying to help another student in the arena at the same time. The pony was being a Spazz so she had to get on him for the girl and ride him she gets sidetracked I understand what you are saying honestly.
I do but a mistake is a mistake. I am giving her the benefit of the dobut and gonna let it slide once more and start doing private lessons so shes not side tracked because when she is doing private lessons and its just me she isn't as sidetracked.
The girl other girls were apart of a lesson.
She needs to pay attention more I guess.
But I also needing to know how to do a martingale by now. I am gonna learn to do my own tack it shouldn't be a trainers job its my job. I am the rider not her but she is the trainer I am gonna talk with her about that though I am.

The reason I am in agreement. I am gonna start doing private lessons again. again! and get more attention then I have the past two lessons. I got attention but not for what I payed for thats the only issue. I need private lessons


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ericka, 

I agree with the whole martingale thing, trust me I do. And I also agree with the rider making sure that the tack is right, HOWEVER I just want to add this...a rider can only check what they KNOW.

Ultimately the instructor should be teaching the student HOW to properly tack their horse and not leaving it to the riders to try and figure it out.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

DubyaS6 said:


> Ericka,
> 
> I agree with the whole martingale thing, trust me I do. And I also agree with the rider making sure that the tack is right, HOWEVER I just want to add this...a rider can only check what they KNOW.
> 
> Ultimately the instructor should be teaching the student HOW to properly tack their horse and not leaving it to the riders to try and figure it out.


I totally agree with this.

Though I have no issue with a trainer who lets their lesson student try to figure it out (after a year of riding one would hope they had noticed enough to pretty much get it all correct). But the trainer has to be aware of what the lesson student did and fix the mistakes once they are out in the ring.

I can not fathom a riding instructor making it all the way through a lesson and not noticing that martingale was wrong. Even with other riders having issues that needed addressing.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

DubyaS6 said:


> Ericka,
> 
> I agree with the whole martingale thing, trust me I do. And I also agree with the rider making sure that the tack is right, HOWEVER I just want to add this...a rider can only check what they KNOW.
> 
> Ultimately the instructor should be teaching the student HOW to properly tack their horse and not leaving it to the riders to try and figure it out.



Yeah I understand, and it is careless that the instructor didn't correct it, or even notice it. And it is such a simple mistake. And I would be a little upset if I went through a whole lesson without my instructor noticing, that just means they weren't even looking at me, let alone teaching me. And I just pretty much threw away my money.


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

Hang on… last week the martingale was way too tight, this week it is attached to the throatlatch. This isn’t an instructor who is sidetracked. More it’s an instructor who doesn’t seem like she gives a sh*t.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think a lot of times, some instructors just get comfortable with their students and forget that they are supposed to be teaching them things constantly, not just in the first couple of lessons.

Not saying this instructor is that way, just saying that I know sometimes it happens. I have enough knowledge about this instructor to personally say that she knows what she is doing, but she needs to bring it back to the basics it seems.

I would also agree that it seems that laziness is playing a big role here. I am sure the OP will have a discussion with her.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

DubyaS6 said:


> I think a lot of times, some instructors just get comfortable with their students and forget that they are supposed to be teaching them things constantly, not just in the first couple of lessons.
> 
> Not saying this instructor is that way, just saying that I know sometimes it happens. I have enough knowledge about this instructor to personally say that she knows what she is doing, but she needs to bring it back to the basics it seems.


I would hope that my trainer would stop me and point out a tacking error I have made, and I am not a beginner. 

We all make mistakes. One would think our trainer/instructor would notice something so obvious at some point during our lesson.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I would hope that my trainer would stop me and point out a tacking error I have made, and I am not a beginner.
> 
> We all make mistakes. One would think our trainer/instructor would notice something so obvious at some point during our lesson.


I completely agree.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I feel so bad for the OP, she seems to not be able to get a break from martingale issues. If I were you I would just ask your instructor if all the tack is on ok before you get on the horse. This way you will be able to fix and learn from any mistake you made while tacking up..Then you won't run into any tack related issue when you are riding.


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> I feel so bad for the OP, she seems to not be able to get a break from martingale issues.


I agree...give the girl a break guys...i would imagine she gets the point by now...!..x


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

LadyGaGa said:


> I agree...give the girl a break guys...i would imagine she gets the point by now...!..x


I think we all agree its not the OP's fault, its the instructor's fault for missing this, or more than likely, just being lazy about it :wink:


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks guys I do get the point. I really do I am gonna talk to her about it and I am gonna make sure she knows this as well.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Rofl, I stared at the pictures before I read the posts and was like "What is that thing she's using around the horse's neck?? Some sort of poll-pressure device??" I just couldn't figure it out, haha. Honestly, I understand what you mean by sidetracked trainers... the lady I used to take lessons from actually hired people to help the students tack up... I remember the girl who 'helped' me just did everything for me, and I when I pulled the horse's forelock out from under the browband on the bridle, she fussily tucked it back and said "We keep it tucked in so it doesn't fly back and tickle their ears." =/ Needless to say, it bugged me the entire time. I felt like the horse was wearing a hippie headband. That, and the fact they had me using a Pelham bit was irritating.  I hated the double sets of reins. If I'd tacked up the horse myself, though, I might have chosen wrong tack or *god forbid* left the forelock untucked from the bridle.

Also, kids I gave lessons to knew that tacking up was PART of the lesson. Knowing how to properly tack up and make sure the horse is comfortable is just as important as the riding bit...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

for gods sakes people shall we get back to the riding critique. 
I'm fairly sure that the martingale issue has been covered to death and the OP has already acknowlged it, move of and how about posting something helpfull now!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

*chants* I'm ignoring the martingale, I'm ignoring the martingale...

Your flat work, I'd like to see your chest open more and some bend in your elbows. With your hands raised off the horse, and you driving the horse from behind, you might actually not need that ... martingale. Thus negating the whole debacle. 

I'm wondering if your stirrups are too long for jumping... You are jumping ahead but it looks like there's barely a bend in your knee. The second photo is much better. Your release should be going away from your body, you don't want to be scrunched over your hands (first jump pic). That's a sure sign of a lost lower leg/jumping ahead. 

You're looking up through the fence... =)

Welcome back to jumping!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

MudPaint said:


> *chants* I'm ignoring the martingale, I'm ignoring the martingale...
> 
> Your flat work, I'd like to see your chest open more and some bend in your elbows. With your hands raised off the horse, and you driving the horse from behind, you might actually not need that ... martingale. Thus negating the whole debacle.
> 
> ...


 
Thank-you. I actually do belive Sunny does need the martingale. I asked her and she def needs it. 


Thanks. I got myself a private lesson tomorrow.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

EventersBabe I am the one who pointed it out to you on your FB page . And like I said before and given the other circumstances of this trainer I think it is time for a switcheroo! She is not paying attention TWICE now to what is going on with her students and you are PAYING her!!!!!!!!!! If you are interested PM me and I can lead you into the right direction of some trainers in your area, since I live there too . Im here to help if you need anything! Heck I'll even come out to your barn and give you tack lessons 101, whatever you need girl just ask .


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

CinnamonBoots said:


> EventersBabe I am the one who pointed it out to you on your FB page . And like I said before and given the other circumstances of this trainer I think it is time for a switcheroo! She is not paying attention TWICE now to what is going on with her students and you are PAYING her!!!!!!!!!! If you are interested PM me and I can lead you into the right direction of some trainers in your area, since I live there too . Im here to help if you need anything! Heck I'll even come out to your barn and give you tack lessons 101, whatever you need girl just ask .


 
Thanks. But I am good with the trainer I have.  I was in a Private lesson yesterday and she did everything a trainer should.

Anyway I will let you know if I need help I actually putt the martingale on correct  and she looked over it and gave me a goo.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, I think at this point enough was said about the trainer and the martingale and there is no need to keep repeating it over and over. I think it may be time to move on on that.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

EventersBabe said:


> Thanks. But I am good with the trainer I have.  I was in a Private lesson yesterday and she did everything a trainer should.
> 
> Anyway I will let you know if I need help I actually putt the martingale on correct  and she looked over it and gave me a goo.


Okay, just thought I'd throw that out there! 

As long as your happy and having fun that's all that matters!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

CinnamonBoots said:


> Okay, just thought I'd throw that out there!
> 
> As long as your happy and having fun that's all that matters!


=)

I am very happy and having so much fun. I am acheiving my goal.


----------

